# NofNa



## PaperRabbit (Aug 14, 2008)

www.nofna.com

Ok, I'm confused... does it or does it not count as a furry comic?

Personally I still love it either way, but would like to know whether to count it as furry or not.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd say, yes it does, since the animals are talking.


----------

